# Which exhaust?



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

Quick question, which exhaust should i go with. Right now i'm thinking of going with the greddy evo. i was thinking about waiting for nismo but a friend told me that the nismo exhaust is just the stillen muffler. need help in deciding!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't think the greddy is out yet (is it?). I have the stromung and I love it...sound is great - But I think it's all personal preference...The biggest factor to me was the muffler. I don't really like the huge single tip mufflers...stromung has a dual-tip...


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

One word.........................STROMUNG! Love it, Live it, own it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

Does anyone know if the Greddy 02'-03' SE-R[Spec-V] EVO Cat-Back Exhaust will fit into a 02'-03' SE-R[NON-Spec-V]. Iv'e had no luck with a response from Greddy, and all the Retailers/Distributors arent sure, and say "We cant Guarantee it will fit." If anyone has any info it would help, Thanks.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

jloz said:


> *Does anyone know if the Greddy 02'-03' SE-R[Spec-V] EVO Cat-Back Exhaust will fit into a 02'-03' SE-R[NON-Spec-V]. Iv'e had no luck with a response from Greddy, and all the Retailers/Distributors arent sure, and say "We cant Guarantee it will fit." If anyone has any info it would help, Thanks. *


There's no differences in the Spec V and the base model SE-R. I'm about 99% sure it will fit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

trance34 said:


> *One word.........................STROMUNG! Love it, Live it, own it! *


I definitly agree. That's the exaust I've decided to go with, over the HKS and Stillen.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I would think the EVO will fit both models but I am not 100% positive.


----------



## |2ED-LINE (Mar 4, 2003)

Is stromung exhaust best for performance wise too?....if not does anyone know which one is and what the hp gain on it is?


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

what about the vibrant performance cat-back exhaust


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

jloz said:


> *Does anyone know if the Greddy 02'-03' SE-R[Spec-V] EVO Cat-Back Exhaust will fit into a 02'-03' SE-R[NON-Spec-V]. Iv'e had no luck with a response from Greddy, and all the Retailers/Distributors arent sure, and say "We cant Guarantee it will fit." If anyone has any info it would help, Thanks. *


Where are people seeing a Greddy EVO exhaust system for the SER and Spec-V? I've been looking for a long time and have not found one. If you have found it, can you provide a link?


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

My bad. Greddy lists their evo exhaust system on their website at www.greddy.com. Price is $599.


----------



## lljes1 (Dec 27, 2002)

just saw the thermal r&d cat back, sweet! just wasn't looking to spend 500 on it. will be going with the stillen. anybody have experience with the stillen exhaust?


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*Custom*

Well, I really wanted the Stromung, and a friend who is into Hondas highly recomended Thermal R&D (his sounds sweet BTW) But I couldn't gulp $500+ so Sunday PatScottAKA99XE and myself are goin to NH to bend my custom 2.5" cat back. I chose the Dynomax race bullet for the center resonator and a Stainless Steel ApexiN1 style sigle tip muffler made by OTTO Racing (wich has a removable silencer and can be "tuned for sound") I will let you all know how she burns in on the 3+ hour drive home


----------



## placenta (Nov 26, 2002)

"just saw the thermal r&d cat back, sweet! just wasn't looking to spend 500 on it. will be going with the stillen. anybody have experience with the stillen exhaust?"

i have teh stillen muffler on my spec V... got a thermal cat back on the way... stillens ok.. slightly noticable power, nicer sound.. thats about it.


----------



## |2ED-LINE (Mar 4, 2003)

So what exhaust is the best really?.....is it stromung?, Greddy Evo?, or Thermal R&D???????


----------



## placenta (Nov 26, 2002)

there is no best. it depends what you like.. diff looks are the biggest difference.. 

stromung is one of the only ones w 2 tips..

greddy is super quiet, but only aluminzed piping

thermal has a smaller tip, and is all stainless steel


----------



## specV02 (Jul 15, 2002)

I have seen a few postings for a custome exhaust but no real reviews when i had a 00 honda I had a magnaflow cat-back exhaust and really like the sound, not to high pitched like some others. I am wondering if anyone has used a magnaflow muffler to do the same on a nissan? The reason I say magnaflow is the over all quality of the muffler, plus they have several styles that look like the stock muffler, with nice dual tips.


----------



## placenta (Nov 26, 2002)

i ended up getting the Thermal. installed it a couple days ago. Its a bit loud for me, so im swapping for a bigger resonator.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

Hey just go down to your local shop and get the whole car done for the price that you are going to pay for name brand shit!!! You wont see any difference at all!! I promise!! Just make shure you get a straight through high flow muffler, dont get one of those shitty coffee can one's!!!! Did it on my 03 Spec V, and sold my Stillen!!!! dont waste money on a high flow cat either!! you will only see maybe just maybe a 1hp gain!!!


----------



## placenta (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm selling my Stillen too.. but not to ship.. only for pick up.. And I'll take $200 cash in my hand and its yours. PICK UP in bay area ONLY.


----------

